# Availability of SP22 M3?



## smharris (Dec 8, 2007)

Any word on the availability of the Walther SP22 M3? Model seems almost impossible to find.

http://www.waltheramerica.com/wcsstore/Walther/upload/other/SP22_Flyer.pdf


----------

